# Тульский баян - надежность и качество



## боинист (17 Дек 2019)

Добрый день! Незнаю, была ли такая здесь тема, но на неделе общался с человеком, и он поведал, что купил тульский баян.цельнопланочный,ну как ясная поляна , только без выборки и он им не доволен. За очень быстрое время баян расстроился и перестал звучать. Отмечает повышенный расход воздуха, разная громкость на разжим и сжим. Также тембр очень плохой, свистит, пищит, а хозяин говорит, что вообще в этом баяне почти все Китайское. Кто нибудь знает? Это так или придумывает человек. Может ли быть такое? П.С. Я сам этот баян не видел.

Да, самое главное забыл. Баян с фабрики. Новый)


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2019)

Вот насчёт тембра весьма любопытно. Как это может быть, чтобы хороший (по-видимому) на момент покупки тембр звучания инструмента за короткое время стал вдруг очень плохим?
P.S. "Не знаю" пишется раздельно ( "не" с глаголом), а "недоволен" напротив слитно... Впрочем, ёперный театыр, кому я это говорю?.. БОИнисту!!!


----------



## kep (17 Дек 2019)

MAN написал(а):


> P.S. "Не знаю" пишется раздельно ( "не" с глаголом), а "недоволен" напротив слитно...


Ну и время не быстрое, а короткое, и китайское, при всем к нему уважении, пишется с прописной. А знающих все это в приличном обществе называют "граммар-наци" и сторонятся как зачумленных 
А за ёперный театыр - отдельное спасибо! Занял место в коллекции между ёкарным бабаем и японским городовым


----------



## vyachek (20 Дек 2019)

Знакомому баянисту купили на работу цельнопланочный ТУЛА 64×120-II. Проблемы примерно те же. Я попробовал - ни в какое сравнение с ЯП не идет. Тембр глухой как на ломаной деке, и тихий он какой-то - мех драть приходится.


----------



## hovrin120 (20 Дек 2019)

Цена 250 т.р с новья пятирядный двухголосный тоже никакого сравнения с Я.П 80х годов, сам лично пробовал, за эти деньги можно было 3 Я.П б.у взять или Юпитер вполне нормальный. Покупали без баяниста, видимо выбирали по узорам и большой надписи Тула на корпусе баяна, в общем как пальто. Так что новые инструменты не все хорошие.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (21 Дек 2019)

Я тоже согласен. Купили дружбану в дк. новый ЦП. тульский-облегчённый уже. Отвалили почти 200 косарей. Как он умолял: давайте найдём б.у. тех времён с капиталки-всё бесполезно-не положено. Так теперь это чудо-баян в чумадане храниться, а на старом человек работает дальше. Вот такие у нас порядки и законы. С уважением, всех благ !!!


----------



## hovrin120 (22 Дек 2019)

Вот и в нашем случае ссылались на то что б.у нельзя покупать не положено, что-то там с бумагами с бухгалтерией нестыковка, в результате тоже в чемодане пылится.


----------



## kivik (20 Фев 2020)

Лет 10 назад брали в школу Тулу готововыборную. Сейчас компрессии средняя 1 и 2 ряд подскочили кнопки и строй был завышен ля было 442


----------



## vyuang (20 Фев 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Занял место в коллекции между ёкарным бабаем и японским городовым


Помимо "японского городового" существует более изысканный вариант "Японский кутюрье!!!"


----------



## Игорь Маслов (23 Ноя 2020)

Надоело слушать писк Хохнера Нова3, купил б/у ЯП, Басы хрюкают на всю катушку. Вскрыл, но латунных голосов внутри не обнаружил, алюминий, хотя продавец говорил, что латунь. Подскажите, действительно ли латунные голоса звучат заметно лучше алюминиевых? После немцев, инструмент показался силовым тренажёром, очень тугой, хотя сам мех после вскрытия не тугой. Воздуха берёт мало, но и громкость небольшая. Звучат басы и правые голоса, а аккорды мне показались тихими. Такие особенности характерны для ЯП? Подскажите мастера-настройщика в Питере грамотного в вопросе настройки, можно в личку. Есть небольшая растройка некоторых голосов на разжим-сжим.


----------



## Mika One (24 Ноя 2020)

Первые Поляны шли с латунными планками в левой, потом с алюминевыми, (имел ту и другую), первая предпочтительней, но тяжелей на 1-1,5 кг. Звук в правой не тише, но более содержит низких частот, поэтому кажется тише, в отличие от "визгливых" простых Тульских баянов.


----------

